# What kind of toy do you use for your dog?



## fanfan13580 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey Guys,
I was wondering, what kind of toys do you buy for your dog?? My dog end up eating every toy we buy him! Even the biggest ones!! We tried different kind of toys and he ends up breaking it in 15 minutes and then try to eat it! Even the extreme kong is not strong enough...
So right now, I just decided to buy comestible bones.. but I want my Baby to have toys too!! lol

Any advices??


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i just got Daisy and Dre a 10 inch Jolly ball Push N' Play... should have sprung for the 14" though


----------



## fanfan13580 (Jun 7, 2010)

I tried it but in a bone shape, he ate it too... :s


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

There are Kongs and these super tire things, also a car tire is great to wrestle with.


----------



## fanfan13580 (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah he ate the Extreme Kong, and they don't have bigger than that at Petco, and the tire too.. And I'm too scared that he eats the all thing... I really don't know what to get for him


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

I have the "everlasting fun ball" you can put treats in it and they have to chew it out and i've had them for a year and so far nothing has happened to any of them! You can always try one of those braided ropes too?


----------



## fanfan13580 (Jun 7, 2010)

okok I'm gonna try the everlasting fun ball, seems cool


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

Everlasting Fun Ball - Dog.com I bought mine off amazon I got the largest one. I hope it works!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

fanfan13580 said:


> I tried it but in a bone shape, he ate it too... :s


the one i have is hard plastic.. its nearly impossible to them to sink their teeth into it because its 10" round
but i never underestimate these dogs..


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I *had* a toy for gracie. Stage riped it up so i dont this haha, she hated me for it. 'oh the shame'
I dont bother with toys as they just get demolished instantly lol so they have canon bones to play with


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

cEElint said:


> the one i have is hard plastic.. its nearly impossible to them to sink their teeth into it because its 10" round
> but i *never underestimate these dogs*..


great advice


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I use rope toys but my dogs are never left with toy to have the opportunity to chew them up or destroy them.


----------



## fanfan13580 (Jun 7, 2010)

I just went to PetCo and Pet Nutrition and when we show the salesperson what toy we bought already and told them what we want, they said that we won't find anything that the dog won't destroy... and possibly eat..
The thing is that, I buy him eatable bones, but it means that I would have to buy 2 each week, and at the end it would be kind of expensive....


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

christina60546 said:


> I have the "everlasting fun ball" you can put treats in it and they have to chew it out and i've had them for a year and so far nothing has happened to any of them! You can always try one of those braided ropes too?


Maggie's "everlasting funball" actually lasted about 12 minutes. The only thing she can't seem to destroy right away are the Kong toys. I wouldn't have any idea what to recommend to someone with a dog that can bite through Kong toys. I vaguely remember someone mentioning automobile radiator hoses. ?


----------



## fanfan13580 (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't know about it... I guess I'll stick with the eatable bones so I'm sure that if he eats it it's alright! lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The only toys my dogs can have are the BLACK kongs (do not buy anything else you will waste your money) and Nylabone durables. They last for a while and have to be replaced but at least they last for a few months. My dutch Shepherd actually is a stronger chewer than any of my APBT's and she can pick apart a black Kong if you give her about 3 days. It just depends on your dog but I would go with A nylabone durable and the large kind.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Junior basketball, black kongs, boomer balls, rope toys (get replaced but yeah he loves them)


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Black kongs are good, rope toys for tug.. Even some extreme stuffed toys hold up for a while...

empty 2 liter soda bottles work wonders too(supervised)


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> Black kongs are good, rope toys for tug.. Even some extreme stuffed toys hold up for a while...
> 
> empty 2 liter soda bottles work wonders too(supervised)


Yeah Chinos favorite toys are these two dragons with kevlar in them. They are torn to heck but he carrys them around now they're like his security blanket :rofl:


----------



## fanfan13580 (Jun 7, 2010)

My dog ate the Black Kong in 20 minutes!!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

fanfan13580 said:


> My dog ate the Black Kong in 20 minutes!!


Are you sure you have a dog? lol.. that is some extreme stuff....

How about marrow bones from the butcher, I think the raw bones are very chew friendly...


----------



## fanfan13580 (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah I'll try, but I kinda wanted a toy that could last kinda forever u know?


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

fanfan13580 said:


> Yeah I'll try, but I kinda wanted a toy that could last kinda forever u know?


No toy will last very very long....

Nylabone durables last very long but my dog gets bored with them it seems. I hide it for a while then she's into it again..


----------



## fanfan13580 (Jun 7, 2010)

Okok thanks a lot maybe we'll try that!
Do you know how much it costs approximatively?


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylabone seems to be the only thing my dog won't destroy in 10 minutes. You could try these things called Tuffy's, they won't last forever but they hold up pretty well for a while just make sure to get one rated a 9 or 10.

Amazon.com: Tuffy's Mega Ring Dog Toy: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Stupid question alert! I always went with rubber based toys ( Kongs, etc.) but never really used hard bones or rope because I was afraid that the hard toys were hard on their teeth and that the rope could be swallowed and ingested. I guess, under supervision, all are OK?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Vendetta loves her toys and doesn't destroy any of them. She really loves small stuff toys I buy her puppies ones they are about 2 to 3" big. She has alot of them most are in the bed as she loves to sleep with them. 

Mikado was different he destroyed every toy in the house.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

your dog should always be supervised whether with a toy or bone, even if it says indestructible or "safe for chewers". 
my dogs will destroy anything given the chance, so the toys are only allowed when it is play time.

we LOVE flossy ropes! they also make a rope ball, it is just a big ole knot of thier rope. the dogs love it and they last forever, well as long as you don't just let your dog sit and chew on it.
we are only on our second rope and Boomer is 3, the first met its doom with the lawn mower (i recommend bright colored ones  )

if you are looking for something for your dog too just sit and be content with, i would talk with a local butcher and see if you can't get him a good beef thigh bone. i personally will only give my dogs fully raw bones. anything that has been cooked or even smoked worries me because of the intencity that they chew them up with. i also only let my dogs have anything like bones when i am home, you just never know.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Junior basketball, black kongs, boomer balls, rope toys (get replaced but yeah he loves them)


the boomer ball is the same as the Jolly Ball push n' play, just the JB is cheaper


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Dosia's like that too. He'll destroy anything I give him. The treat balls the kongs ropes and tires too. The thing that lasted us a while was a fire hose tug. He loved it and he could play with it for hours. That thing lasted longer than anything on the spring pole


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i need a bite tire for my spring pole.. where can i get one?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

This is the one we had for Dosia a while back. He loved it and it lasted for a long time.

http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_...Name=Toys&psid=FROOGLE&sid=KDx20070926x00003a

Here he is gettin down on it


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i was thinking about getting a kids bike tire..


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Someone recommended a car tire but I'd be careful because of the metal weaved belts...I have tons of motorcycle tries that I take off from race days and I would love to put them to use but I'm afraid because of this reason.

Bicycle tire seems like a good choice.


----------



## A114bullybr33d (May 19, 2010)

I got max a boomer ball from the boomer ball.com I got him a 10" diameter w/screw out plug it comes in all kinds of colors. I paid like $26.00 for the ball and shipping but he has had it for 3 going on 4 years now! He use to eat up every toy I would buy him in a matter of seconds. I got tired of paying out money on him just to chew it up so I started to investagaite huge balls, found that site called boomer ball.com. They have balls for all kinds of animals, ferrets, polar bears and any other animal that will play with a ball.. GIVE IT A SHOT! I DID!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Bike tire's work great too Dosia had one one his spring pole for a while. We used to use bike tires for big ol Mack Truck too.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

A114bullybr33d said:


> I got max a boomer ball from the boomer ball.com I got him a 10" diameter w/screw out plug it comes in all kinds of colors. I paid like $26.00 for the ball and shipping but he has had it for 3 going on 4 years now! He use to eat up every toy I would buy him in a matter of seconds. I got tired of paying out money on him just to chew it up so I started to investagaite huge balls, found that site called boomer ball.com. They have balls for all kinds of animals, ferrets, polar bears and any other animal that will play with a ball.. GIVE IT A SHOT! I DID!


that or a Jolly Ball Push n' Play .. its the same thing and i only paid $20 shipped from Amazon.com .. 10" red ball w/ screw in plug .. i put marbles in mine so it rattles when its rolling


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

Chino destroys any and everything i give him, 

I went to walmart and bought the Biggest ball i can find. Its so big that he cant get his teeth into it. All he can do is hit it with his nose......Its funny trying to watch him bite it though.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

cEElint said:


> i was thinking about getting a kids bike tire..


Kangol likes my old dirt bike tires and he also uses bicycle tires. At our old house we had this huge tree with a rope swing on it for him. It was a really long bungee cord looped through a dirt bike tire and hung from the tree. He loved it! His favorite toy is his Nylon rope but I have to get the very thick and durable ones or he will shred them instantly. His current one is looking a little tattered thanks to Camo puppy. My mother-in-law uses a dive rope for her dogs. Its extremely thick and her dogs have used it for YEARS.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

echs332000 said:


> Chino destroys any and everything i give him,
> 
> I went to walmart and bought the Biggest ball i can find. Its so big that he cant get his teeth into it. All he can do is hit it with his nose......Its funny trying to watch him bite it though.


Yeah same with Kangol. I had to get him an actual soccer ball to use. Its huge but fits in his mouth perfectly. The poor kids next door sometimes kick their ball over in our yard and if it is one of those kids Walmart balls it is usually a goner. They have learned to kick the other way. Its funny though because my son is 2 and has a bunch of those kiddie balls around the yard but Kangol knows they arent his and not to touch them.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Nismo destroys everything Kongs and tires. He doesn't have to be able to get his teeth around it, he scrapes it with his teeth until he's got a little dent and then picks it apart.

The only things we can give him are Raw butcher shop marrow bones, and Durable Nyla bones. 
We constantly waste our money on the everlasting balls and stuff anyway though so that he can have fun.

Also something you could try, make a flirt pole with a stuffed animal at the end, to swing around and chase. Just don't let him get it that often, and when you do only let him have the satisfaction for a couple seconds. Or a squeaky tennis ball. PLay fetch with him. Both of these are destructible though for sure, so make sure its supervised or your dog could eat it, and end up with bowel obstructions. And that's an even more expensive fix than all the toys you buy


----------

